# Goby's and Damsels



## Damsel106 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey to all, 
I'm new to the saltwalter hobby and have lots of questions I rather learn whats correct to avoid any huge mistakes or regrets in case the lfs are clueless as to what is correct and what isn't. Now I've been reading that Damsels are small and can be aggressive and territorial but are they compatible with Clown Gobys?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Damsels aren't really compatible with much of anything in a small tank. They really are very mean and nasty little guys.


----------

